# Copadichromis Species



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I havent kept too many copadichromis species, wondering how these fish will do in all male tank, kept with peacocks and haps. Will they color up without females? Can they be kept together?

Some of the species im interested in:

Copadichromis atripinnis Chiofu bay. 
Copadichromis sp. kawanga Mbamba bay. 
Copadichromis trewavasae mloto Msisi.
Copadichromis borleyi "blue" Maison reef.
Copadichromis Sp Greenface
Copadichromis Borleyi Mbenji
Copadichromis Borleyi Nkhata Bay
Copadichromis Sp Kawanga No Spot Lundu "mloto flourescent"


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I have experience with borleyi kandango, trewavasae, and kawanga no spot. The trewavasae ruled my all male tank for a while until the red empress outgrew him at which point he lost a little bit of color but was still quite black (went from jet black to more of a charcoal color with just a hint of blue shimmer), my borleyi is still young (4") but isn't muting his colors at all. and the kawanga no spot showed very little color in my all male tank, but shows full color in my mixed (breeding groups) 125 (with placidichromis phenochilus, and protomelas spilonotus "mara rock").


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not keep all of those...choose one borleyi for example. My trewavasae was timid.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I would not keep all of those...choose one borleyi for example. My trewavasae was timid.


I agree. My red fin Borleyi did not agree with my Borleyi Mbenji. Had to separate them.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Out of the proposed stockist, I would suggest one Borleyi and one Mloto. I've successfully kept Borleyis in a larger tank as long as they don't share the same resemblance. In a 6' tank, you could get away with a few that are unalike in appearance. Some of those are not as common in the hobby and if you were lucky enough to find males, you may not want to risk stocking them in an all male tank.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Luckily, I can get my hands on all of them. But not setting up anymore species tanks, Im selling off the rest of my tanks and doing one big all male tank with a 60 gal grow out and 40 gal L quaratine tank.

I figured the Borleyi's wouldnt get along. So im thinking, 1 borleyi species, 1 trewavasae, 1 kawanaga, and the green face. I plan to purchase them as adults between 3-4".

DanniGirl, im going to attempt an all male tank of not so common species. Wish me Luck! Im gonna need it 

Here is a list of the species I am currently keeping and plan to add to my all male 210 gal show/60 gal grow out setup. (Not ALL of them, but most of them) Below that is my wish list.

I will have to do some narrowing down. Trying to get more of the less common species and get rid of the more common found in the hobby. What do you see being a problem? besides the jakes obviously (which im going to attempt putting 3 together, like i saw recommended by Fogelhund in another thread - they are my fav peacocks, hoping with size of the tank and having 3 will divert the aggression between them).

1 protomelas taeniolatus "super red empress"
1 protomelas taeniolatus "red empress"
1 protomelas taeniolatus "Likoma island" Tangerine Tiger
1 protomelas marginatus "turquoise"
1 protomelas sp. steveni taiwan reef
1 protomelas spilonotus mara rocks

1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Otter Point" 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Albino Eureka" 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Tsano Rock "Swallowtail" (juvie)
1 Aulonocara Lwanda (juvie)
1 Aulonocara maulana bicolor 500
1 Aulonocara Rubescens
1 Aulonocara Rubescens Albino
1 Aulonocara OB Hybrid - Red
1 Aulonocara Saulosi Likoma Island "green face"
1 Aulonocara Ethelwynnae WC
1 Aulonocara Huseri (juvie)
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti Lundu
1 Aulonocara Sp Stuartgranti "Maleri Island"

1 Chilotilapia Rhoadesii (juvie)
1 Mylochromis Formosus
2 Otopharynx Lithobates "Z-Rock" (juvie)
1 Otopharynx Lithobates "Thumbi west"
1 Cyrtocara Moori
4 Cyphotipalia gibberosa "Kipili Blue"
1 Haplochromis Sp44 "Red Tail"
1 Sciaenochromis Fryeri Iceberg
1 Placidochromis Milomo
1 Placidochromis Sp. Jalo Reef
4 Labidochromis Caeruleus (juvie)

2 Common pleco
1 synodontis euptera 
1 pictus catfish
1 4line pimelodella catfish

Wish List:
Aulonocara Maylandi Sulfurhead
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Chitimba Bay Deep
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Cobwe
Mylochromis Ericotaenia Manda
Mylochromis Subocularis
Copadichromis Sp Greenface
Copadichromis mloto Ivory Head Lupingu
Copadichromis Borleyi Mbenji
Copadichromis Borleyi Nkhata Bay
Copadichromis Sp Kawanga No Spot Lundu "mloto flourescent"
Otopharynx Spec Spots Sani
Placidochromis Phenocilus Mdoka White Lips
Protomelas Annectens
Protomelas Lobochilus Hertae
Protomelas taeniolatus Pombo Reef "yellow chin"
Protomelas Steveni Imperial "Lundo Island" 
Buccochromis rhoadesii Yellow
Stigmatochromis pleurospilus


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

I have kept borleyi croc rocks (~kadango) with borleyi mbenji, c. azureus, and c. trewavasae "fireline mloto" and the only one I have had any real problems with was the croc rocks which was by far the largest and fought off and on with some of my other haps. The rest of the copadichromis did not seem to bother each other too much. The kawanga, and trewavasae variants are usually smaller and a little milder mannered than the borleyi it seems.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a big list. Honestly, I don't know if I'd go beyond 40 mature adults. It's a 84" tank correct?

When you narrow it down, cut out all the timid species. Which ones do you want to add?

I don't see an issue with the jakes. I've always kept multiple jakes in larger tanks. While I don't advocate multiples in a smaller tank, a few jakes can work in a 72+" tank. Currently, I have three mature jakes and a Lwanda in a 150 gallon. So it can be done providing you have a large enough tank and the fish are tolerant of each other.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Well thats good to hear. I havent heard of much success with keeping multiple jakes together. Correct its an 84" tank. Yeah I was figuring all said and done 40-50 males, once I narrow it all down. I tend to overstock as well. As far as narrowing down, it will mostly be based on color and temper. I agree the timid ones like the huseri and ethelwynnae prob wont color up or do well in all male tank. Anything else you would consider timid? As far as adding, I want them ALL!!! :lol: :dancing: I might decide to do without the big predator haps. We'll see.


----------



## NYEA (Feb 2, 2013)

On your wishlist I noticed the Aulonocara Marylandi
"Sulphur head" . In my experience these fish only show decent color in a species only tank with a good
number of females. They will washout in the among the other species you have listed.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

NYEA said:


> On your wishlist I noticed the Aulonocara Marylandi
> "Sulphur head" . In my experience these fish only show decent color in a species only tank with a good
> number of females. They will washout in the among the other species you have listed.


Agreed. Mine holds his own but shows no color.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Of course, it all depends, but Azureus and Borleyi seem the most likely Copdichromis to show good color in a male tank. The more open water fish tend to only show male color if they are dominant.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

theboothsociety said:


> Well thats good to hear. I havent heard of much success with keeping multiple jakes together. Correct its an 84" tank. Yeah I was figuring all said and done 40-50 males, once I narrow it all down. I tend to overstock as well. As far as narrowing down, it will mostly be based on color and temper. I agree the timid ones like the huseri and ethelwynnae prob wont color up or do well in all male tank. Anything else you would consider timid? As far as adding, I want them ALL!!! :lol: :dancing: I might decide to do without the big predator haps. We'll see.


As stated, the maylandi. Perhaps one of the lithobates, the protomelas marginatus, the albino and a few Copadichromis species. I'd probably find another tank for the frontosa as well. You never know though, it's all a game.


----------

